# Older Gals Get Make-Overs



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2014)

These ladies look very nice after their makeovers, but they were beautiful inside and out to begin with...http://www.today.com/klgandhoda/stunning-makeovers-make-two-women-look-decades-younger-1D79939906


----------



## Ina (Jul 18, 2014)

Your right Sea, I think they looked like wonderful women without the makeover, so engaging. After the makeover they look like ladies going to church, or off to an office to work. :wave:


----------



## Honey (Jul 18, 2014)

They both looked stunning! I'd love a makeover and for someone to show me how to make the best of my gorgeous looks!:lies:


----------



## Justme (Jul 19, 2014)

I didn't think they looked any better after their makeover. I don't see the point in trying to be what you aren't!


----------



## Honey (Jul 19, 2014)

I think it's great to make the best of yourself, it's uplifting and makes you feel good, they didn't have plastic surgery and they are still the same folk but perhaps happier, it's not a case of trying to be someone else, it's a positive step to enhance your wellbeing,

I wear makeup and perfume too, if it feels good do it!


----------



## Justme (Jul 19, 2014)

I just like being me. I detest make up, and don't dress up unless I really have to. As long as my clothes are clean and comfortable that is all that concerns me.


----------



## Honey (Jul 19, 2014)

different strokes for different folks..


----------



## Justme (Jul 19, 2014)

Honey said:


> different strokes for different folks..



Very true.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2014)

Honey said:


> I think it's great to make the best of yourself, it's uplifting and makes you feel good, they didn't have plastic surgery and they are still the same folk but perhaps happier, it's not a case of trying to be someone else, it's a positive step to enhance your wellbeing,
> 
> I wear makeup and perfume too, if it feels good do it!



I agree


----------



## Honey (Jul 19, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 19, 2014)

Some folks have no style.  Even a few suggestions would help.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

Honey said:


> I think it's great to make the best of yourself, it's uplifting and makes you feel good, they didn't have plastic surgery and they are still the same folk but perhaps happier, it's not a case of trying to be someone else, it's a positive step to enhance your wellbeing,
> 
> I wear makeup and perfume too, if it feels good do it!



I agree Honey!  Aside from the dressy clothes they put them in (which they always do), just a good haircut makes things a lot easier on a daily basis, and makes you look and feel better.  :hair:   I still wear a little makeup too, not on my skin, just a bit of liner, shadow and mascara on my eyes.  Not everyday, but most days...when we go camping, makeup stays home.


----------



## Honey (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't like dressing up, feel much more comfy in jeans or trousers, I don't go overboard on makeup either and only wear it if I go out in case I frighten the natives


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm either in jeans or cargo pants on a daily basis, can't remember the last time I had to get dressed up for anything, and that's the way I like it!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 19, 2014)

Justme said:


> I didn't think they looked any better after their makeover. I don't see the point in trying to be what you aren't!



It doesn't look to me like they're trying to be something they aren't. It looks to me like they're simply making the most of what they are...and they look happy with the results.

Why would anyone want to make themselves look like less than they are? If that were the case, we'd all be wearing rags, deliberately putting on mountains of weight, not bothering with brushing our teeth or combing our hair (not to mention not bothering to bathe)!

And before it's mentioned, vanity has nothing to do with it. It's a matter of self-respect and love of self, something we all need in order to respect and love others.


----------



## Honey (Jul 19, 2014)

agreed agreed agreed to everything!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you, Honey. It gets tiresome to consistently get negative comments about any subject that's brought up that even _hints_ at being construed as _pleasant_.


----------



## Honey (Jul 19, 2014)

I know what you mean, moaning seems to be a vocation for some, I prefer fun and laughter but the odd moan when no one is looking


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry gals, but I've been hearing this song all over the place, and thought it was appropriate for this thread.   The second I hear it, I start moving and dancing even in my seat, and singing (of course), LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> These ladies look very nice after their makeovers, but they were beautiful inside and out to begin with...http://www.today.com/klgandhoda/stunning-makeovers-make-two-women-look-decades-younger-1D79939906



Thanks for this SB, I changed my mind about some things over the last, two weeks, I am going to quit listening to people who "cry" vanity.  If I want to look my best, put on a little makeup, my earrings, fix my hair and use some perfume, I am going to do it.  These gals are lovely, but it my opinion, it looks like they didn't care how they looked on the outside in the "befores".  This is something that has bothered me about "me" for that last year or so.  I think because I'm old (older) and not looking for a man anymore (Ok, I still hope) what's the use in dolling up.  Well the "use" for me is, I feel better about me.

If you gals out there feel great about you without the "glimmer" good for you!!  I admire you, but to thine own self be true right?  So I need to try a bit to feel better about me.  Yes, I'm older now, drooping, and it's hard to put on makeup because of a tremor, but I want to try.  I think what I thought was _accepting and being happy_ with the lack of fixing up was not a healthy thing, it was more of _giving up_, and thinking because I'm older, _what's the use_.  

So like I said, if you feel good the way you are with no makeup or any dolling up, *good for you*.  I just am not where you are, maybe one day and maybe not!

Denise


----------



## Honey (Jul 19, 2014)

well that's got my juices flowing SeaBreeze and my feet tapping, great!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

Honey said:


> They both looked stunning! I'd love a makeover and for someone to show me how to make the best of my gorgeous looks!:lies:



LOL, oh you are so my kinda people Honey!  It would be fun to have a makeover for sure, I especially love someone doing my hair, the washing is my fave, LOL!!  We should have a "senior forum" slumber party with all the girls (sorry guys, lol)  and we can all do each other's makeup etc.  I was thinking last night how bad I need an eyebrow "fix" LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Thank you, Honey. It gets tiresome to consistently get negative comments about any subject that's brought up that even _hints_ at being construed as _pleasant_.



Ditto Georgia!  Seems there are some folks in this world that look to bring others down because they are so unhappy.  What is that saying, misery loves company.  Well good luck with that because there are "up" folks here and you are NOT going to ruin our day LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Thanks for this SB, I changed my mind about some things over the last, two weeks, I am going to quit listening to people who "cry" vanity.  If I want to look my best, put on a little makeup, my earrings, fix my hair and use some perfume, I am going to do it.  These gals are lovely, but it my opinion, it looks like they didn't care how they looked on the outside in the "befores".  This is something that has bothered me about "me" for that last year or so.  I think because I'm old (older) and not looking for a man anymore (Ok, I still hope) what's the use in dolling up.  Well the "use" for me is, I feel better about me.
> 
> If you gals out there feel great about you without the "glimmer" good for you!!  I admire you, but to thine own self be true right?  So I need to try a bit to feel better about me.  Yes, I'm older now, drooping, and it's hard to put on makeup because of a tremor, but I want to try.  I think what I thought was _accepting and being happy_ with the lack of fixing up was not a healthy thing, it was more of _giving up_, and thinking because I'm older, _what's the use_.
> 
> ...



I don't go for all the glitter and glam, I don't wear any jewelry either aside from my wedding band, even my engagement ring stays put in the safe and only taken out on special occasions.  Aside from looking nice for other people, who doesn't feel better and uplifted after a good haircut?  I got mine cut a few days ago (had a coupon), and although I keep it shoulder-length, a good bang trim and layer clean up, makes me feel much better. k:


----------



## Ina (Jul 19, 2014)

I use to tell my step daughters that a little vanity was a healthy thing to have. It keeps each of us on our toes, and helps us take care of ourselves. We need a little of all the personal traits.
I do wish someone had taught me how to wear makeup and pretty clothes. I tried to put on makeup just once, and I just ended up looking like a clown.
At 62, I do wonder what it would be like.:bowknot::hair::cool1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Some folks have no style.  Even a few suggestions would help.



Hey, this is great!  Thanks Falcon, I think it's fun to have a bit of style, or at least take a shot at it, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't go for all the glitter and glam, I don't wear any jewelry either aside from my wedding band, even my engagement ring stays put in the safe and only taken out on special occasions.  Aside from looking nice for other people, who doesn't feel better and uplifted after a good haircut?  I got mine cut a few days ago (had a coupon), and although I keep it shoulder-length, a good bang trim and layer clean up, makes me feel much better. k:



I've never got the hang of eyebrows, but I see how pretty they can look when I see someone that has them done right, not fakey.  I have a gal friend that is all glam for sure.  She runs a business where she is in the limelight a lot though, so that is her way, and style.  She is beautiful, and I love the way she dresses, wears her hair etc.  But I ran with her when we were young and very unglamorous, riding horses through the hills etc.  She was always beautiful, a good friend with a huge heart


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ina said:


> I use to tell my step daughters that a little vanity was a healthy thing to have. It keeps each of us on our toes, and helps us take care of ourselves. We need a little of all the personal traits.
> I do wish someone had taught me how to wear makeup and pretty clothes. I tried to put on makeup just once, and I just ended up looking like a clown.
> At 62, I do wonder what it would be like.:bowknot::hair::cool1:



This was a good read Ina, I think what has plagued me has been the opposite of vanity, which I do not think is a good thing either, like you said, a little vanity, sort of a happy medium to where it isn't "just not caring for yourself".

I would have fun fixing your hair and doing a little makeup.  I was always good at that, although, I never was into "heavy" overdone hair or makeup  You could just start with little things, like an extra bubble in your bath (wait, now don't take that wrong, LOL) or some new moisturizer, a bit of blush, just light.  And a little perfume, light, not that kind that blows everyone out of the room!!:awman:

Oh yes, amazing what a little lip-pencil and lip-stick can do for your day!  It's fun, I remember loving to play "dressup" with my moms clothes and heels, LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

I used to use shading on my eyebrows, either powder or pencil, but now I just leave them natural and pluck here and there if needed, was never very hairy anywhere, lol.  I worked with a girl who had her eyebrows and black eye liner tattooed on.   Her brows looked nice, but she had no option to ever change them from the way they were.

Another girl did her eyebrows and they were very thin and rounded, I thought they were a disservice to her already nice looks, but that's just my opinion, to each his own.  I'd never get my liner tattooed, because as we age there are some changes and wrinkles around the eye area, and having a black line on our lower lid that couldn't be adjusted might become a nightmare, LOL!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 19, 2014)

I think old gal make over then Joan Rivers pops in mind.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh, dear me, nooooo! No Joan Rivers. Plastic surgery and Botox gone wrong. Way wrong!

nwlady, a virtual sleepover is a capital idea. No boys allowed. Makeup and manicures and new 'do's for all of us! And food has to be of the useless variety: we won't allow anything with real food value or any redeeming qualities. Wine. Chocolate. Chips and dips. Mac and cheese. Wine. Chocolate. Kraut dogs. Nachos. Wine. Chocolate. Cakes. Cookies. Pies. Brownies. Wine. Chocolate. Stay up all night and watch chick flicks.

_*I'm there!!!!*_


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

WhatInThe said:


> I think old gal make over then Joan Rivers pops in mind.



Well, that is really over-the-top, and I wouldn't even consider that a makeover.  We are talking fixing our hair, and a bit of makeup.  I do understand that some take the "look good" too far


----------



## Ina (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks Denise, Too bad you're so far away.
I do wonder how much a hair and makeup makeover cost? My grandson has a new girlfriend that is a hair stylist. I shy away from asking her to help me. I don't want to overstep the any boundaries. :hide:


----------



## Pam (Jul 19, 2014)

Honey said:


> I know what you mean, moaning seems to be a vocation for some, I prefer fun and laughter but the odd moan when no one is looking



That brings to mind the one liner  '_It's being so cheerful as keeps me going_.'  layful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh, dear me, nooooo! No Joan Rivers. Plastic surgery and Botox gone wrong. Way wrong!
> 
> nwlady, a virtual sleepover is a capital idea. No boys allowed. Makeup and manicures and new 'do's for all of us! And food has to be of the useless variety: we won't allow anything with real food value or any redeeming qualities. Wine. Chocolate. Chips and dips. Mac and cheese. Wine. Chocolate. Kraut dogs. Nachos. Wine. Chocolate. Cakes. Cookies. Pies. Brownies. Wine. Chocolate. Stay up all night and watch chick flicks.
> 
> _*I'm there!!!!*_



Ohhhhhhhhhhh, I'm so with you Georgia!!  Comon girls, oh, did anyone mention chocolate?? LOL!!


----------



## Ina (Jul 19, 2014)

Georgia, Sounds like a lot of fun! You can have the wine and chocolates, as I see you sort of like those two treats. Although being as this would be all in our imaginations, I could imagine that my tummy would let me have some wine and chocolate too. Hey, do you think we could have a fashion show also? :wave:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 19, 2014)

Gee, nobody mentioned chocolate until you did, nwlady. How about wine? We should probably have wine, too. I'll bring a couple of bottles, but I'll bring reds. White wines give me...heartburn...yup. I have no idea why. Also chocolate...I'll bring some of that. No nuts. Dark. Oooo...and rice krispies candy, k?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 19, 2014)

Sure, Ina, a fashion show sounds fun, but where we will get the fashions? Maybe I could go upstairs and raid DGD's closets (she has two). Anybody else have a DGD with a closet just waiting to be raided?


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 19, 2014)

A good haircut can make a world of difference and I agree with SeaBreeze on the eyeliner for older women.

I do not go ANYWHERE without my makeup, not even to the post office...lol...just call me a vain old woman.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Gee, nobody mentioned chocolate until you did, nwlady. How about wine? We should probably have wine, too. I'll bring a couple of bottles, but I'll bring reds. White wines give me...heartburn...yup. I have no idea why. Also chocolate...I'll bring some of that. No nuts. Dark. Oooo...and rice krispies candy, k?



Ok, and everyone byob, whatever you prefer to drink  I like Merlot Georgia, but only two, that's my limit (in a 16 oz. Glass, just kidding, honest:beerandwhistle I like the brownie idea too!  How about cheesecake like the Golden Girls!! LOL!!


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry...I didn't mean to interrupt the party plans, girls....carry on.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> A good haircut can make a world of difference and I agree with SeaBreeze on the eyeliner for older women.
> 
> I do not go ANYWHERE without my makeup, not even to the post office...lol...just call me a vain old woman.



Big hugs Jackie!!  Good for you girl!  Around the house, who cares, well, if your single I guess.  But if I was lucky enough to have a hubby, I would want to look as good as I could for him  Yes and for me too!!  

I love getting a wash and trim too!  I go to our local, Beauty College and get that all for 5 bucks!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

I think you just added to it Jackie, I appreciated your comment a lot!!  Will you help me with my eyebrows?:help1:


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 19, 2014)

I used to be a hair stylist, back in another life, I remember Beauty College back when we did pin curls, I'm probably the only old broad on here that knows what pin curls are..lol


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Eyebrows....well you get a pair of tweezers and...lol

The last lady in the article was greatly improved with the downsizing on the eyebrows.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

I so agree Georgia, vanity gets overused sometimes, the word.  I agree it isn't vanity, you said it well.  That's what I meant when I was trying to tell you all of my struggle over the last couple years.  I stopped caring because I felt I wasn't worth caring about.  I know not everyone that doesn't wear makeup and fix up a little, isn't on "self-destruct" mode, but I was.  This thread has meant a lot to me girls, I thank Seabreeze for starting it, and all the gals with their input.  Really lifted me up. denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

I know what a pin-curl is Jackie!!  I also had the little "rags" my mom would tie my hair up with, can't remember if they had a more special name then rags, LOL!  I love the nicely trimmed, natural eyebrows, for me.  Some gals have bushy, and they look great!  Like wasn't it Brooke Shields had thick eyebrows, but even hers were styled a bit  I think we women were created to look our best  Animals have natural scents to attract the male, LOL, so we have to improvise with Jean-Paul Gaultier (I'm dreaming now, used to be able to afford that, lol).  I bet there are some other men out there like Falcon that appreciate a woman who like to dressup a bit

I have the tweezers Jackie, and my friend Edie says it's "tweez" not "pluck" I never dared say that around her, pluck, she would always correct me, LOL!!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 19, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> I'm probably the only old broad on here that knows what pin curls are..lol



I remember pin curls. And metal curlers. And Toni home permanents (which twin has the Toni?). I used to wish I had short curly hair and finally got smart...gave myself a Toni, then shampooed it the next day and cut it while it was still wet...et voila! short curly hair.


----------



## Honey (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm afraid I've over plucked over the years and now have to use an eyebrow pencil short of getting a transplant!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

Honey said:


> I'm afraid I've over plucked over the years and now have to use an eyebrow pencil short of getting a transplant!



Maybe not over-plucked Honey, mine are thinning naturally


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 19, 2014)

Mine are graying! Apropos the hair-y reference: the older you get, the slower pit and leg hair grows...not nearly as much shaving required. Wait. Am I the only one?

I still have a head full of thick, coarse hair. Gray, too. And it doesn't grow slowly. Seems like I barely get home from the "cutter's" and it's time to go back.

Don't have an explanation of the slow and sparse pit/leg hair and the thick, fast-growing head hair. Jackie, is that anything you learned in school?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

I like the sparse leg hair, don't even have to shave now, yeehaw, still have to shave my pits though, and my beard though:

No gettin jealous you guys!! LOL


----------



## Ina (Jul 19, 2014)

Jackie, I know what pin curls are.
 When I was 8 years old, my mother wanted me to go to a sweetheart banquet at my school. 
Because she was working, she put my hair up in pin curls the night before the banquet, and then forgot to take them out before she left for work. 

The problem was that my father believed that a woman's hair was her glory, and my hair was waist length. My hair though fine was very plentiful, and slightly curly. When mother got home to get me ready, she had left my hair up for about 18 hours. 

I had the first African Affro in our neighborhood. It took a week to get my hair under control again. I was so embarrassed, but mother made me go anyway, and everyone couldn't help but stare at me for the whole event.:sosad::magnify:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah, Denise. Looks like your 5 o'clock shadow needs tending


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Yeah, Denise. Looks like your 5 o'clock shadow needs tending



Must be something I eat, or I've been bitten by a wolf, LOL!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I like the sparse leg hair, don't even have to shave now, yeehaw, still have to shave my pits though, and my beard though:
> 
> View attachment 8554No gettin jealous you guys!! LOL




hahahaha!! :magnify::lol1:


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Omgosh...Denise, forget the tweezers, look for sheep shears....I had to go finish edging the patio, a pebble flew up and hit the glass back door and shattered the glass, that'll cost me a good hundred or more, should of stayed here and discussed hair, lack of and overabundance of..lol

Georgia, I really don't know what causes the thinning as we get older, but, I've noticed it with my eyebrows also, I have to fill in. 

Ina, what a funny story, although I know it wasn't funny for you at the time.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

I think gelatin helps with hair loss too Jackie, I drink it everyday now in herbal tea w/honey.  Lots of improvements, not sure on the hair yet, but we'll see

PS "oh crap" on your shattered glass  I hear that, costs a lot to have those replaced.  Well, glad it didn't hit you though, that would be way worse


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 19, 2014)

You know I remember you discussing gelatin before and I looked for it at CVS, but they did not have it, where do you buy it and is it in capsules?


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh just now saw the 'drink it'.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

I just buy Knox, in a box, lol!  We have a huge, sort of discount grocer (lots of bulk bins etc.) and they have knox gelatin for 1.58 a box (4 packs, tbsp each). So it comes to like 12 bucks a month.  I take a pack a day,mix it in water (bout 4 oz) then add tea I've made.  You can use what you like to mix it in.  I like herbal teas as they are healthiest I think.  The gelatin is plain so blah tasting if you don't mix it in something.  You also need to keep stirring in room temp water, so it mixes, and doesn't gel.  I've never had mine gel up on me if I do it the "above" way


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

You can buy it, take it, anyway you like I do a Tbsp worth though, that seems to be the right amount for me.  My nails are looking good, also pain in right hand completely gone, thought I had some arthritis, did a lot while pet-sitting, never any soreness, or pain at all!!  So I am becoming a "convinced" believer


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 19, 2014)

Knox in a box...got it, I bet I can find it on Amazon...thanks.

Glad it is helping you.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 19, 2014)

Jackie, look for Knox gelatin in the grocery store in the same aisle where you find Jell-O.

Sorry about your patio door. See? Sitting around gossiping with the girls would have been a better idea.


----------



## Raven (Jul 19, 2014)

The two ladies look so much nicer with a  new hair style and a little make-up and they seem excited and happy
when they see how they look.  It shows that results can be obtained  without surgery which would scare me
to death even if I could afford it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 19, 2014)

I doubt there's a woman alive (if she's being honest) that doesn't want to look better with a new outfit, a little makeup  Every thing in moderation, I guess that works for me with fixing myself up too Surgery scares me, let alone doing it to be "what I think" might be beautiful.  I think that surgery like that is wonderful for someone that needs it due to a burn, auto-accident, those types of things.  I believe that was what it was first intended for.  It also help little kids what are disfigured from birth defects etc.


----------



## Honey (Jul 20, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I've never got the hang of eyebrows,



nor me, mine went south years ago along with some other bodily hair I wont mention!:nightmare:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I doubt there's a woman alive (if she's being honest) that doesn't want to look better with a new outfit, a little makeup  Every thing in moderation, I guess that works for me with fixing myself up too Surgery scares me, let alone doing it to be "what I think" might be beautiful.  I think that surgery like that is wonderful for someone that needs it due to a burn, auto-accident, those types of things.  I believe that was what it was first intended for.  It also help little kids what are disfigured from birth defects etc.




I agree with you completely Denise , although if I'm totally honest I'm not absolutely certain I would refuse a neck lift if I could afford it and I wasn't so scared of going under an anaesthetic simply for vanity's sake **yikes**:yoda:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 20, 2014)

I wonder why it's called plastic surgery. Is there really any plastic involved?


----------



## Honey (Jul 20, 2014)

I think it's because they make you look plastic!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 20, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> I agree with you completely Denise , although if I'm totally honest I'm not absolutely certain I would refuse a neck lift if I could afford it and I wasn't so scared of going under an anaesthetic simply for vanity's sake **yikes**:yoda:



I hear you Dolly I can't say I would "not" if I had the dollars.  I can say I wouldn't, but if things were different, who knows for sure.  I think if I was "going" to have anything, it would be my upper, eye-lids as they are drooping to wear I feel them, and I can even see them, especially my left, LOL!  OMG this aging thing is not easy!  Never thought I'd be here, but I have arrived! Young forever?? Yeah right, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 20, 2014)

Honey said:


> I think it's because they make you look plastic!






Hilarious, but you are right, I think a person starts looking like a maniquin.  I see ladies that are just lovely, and they are not all tight like when we were young.  What's weird to me, and I don't know if men ever feel this way about women, but I think older men are more handsome then younger.  I think of someone like Jack Lemmon.  I never thought he was anything to look at really.  But he was so handsome to me like in Grumpy Old Men?  I lost my thought there, but what I wanted to say was, I wonder if men ever think older women are more pretty then when they were younger?  Oh well, I better drink some coffee, feel like space-cadet this a.m.  Good to see you gals this a.m. Denise!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 20, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I wonder why it's called plastic surgery. Is there really any plastic involved?



Gads, I don't know, but anymore it seems to be a matter of sucking stuff out, or blowing something back in:awman:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 20, 2014)

It comes from the Greek word plastikos, which means to remake and shape. It has nothing to do with the artificial material, plastic.

These surgeries seem to be less intense and extreme, but I wouldn't even want to get cut for them...http://www.lifestylelift.com/


----------



## meg (Jul 20, 2014)

I wonder how many of us gals have pulled their skin back on their face to see what it would look like and lifted the jowls to see the difference.  I think we would all like to look like we did in earlier days.....I would be too scared to go under the gas voluntarily.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 20, 2014)

meg said:


> I wonder how many of us gals have pulled their skin back on their face to see what it would look like and lifted the jowls to see the difference.  I think we would all like to look like we did in earlier days.....I would be too scared to go under the gas voluntarily.



I noticed that I look better with my hair wrapped tightly in a towel (turbin style??) :lofl:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for that, SB. How come it didn't occur to me to look it up? LOL

Meg, I haven't tried that, but can't imagine that it would make me look like anything more than I did when my mother braided my hair too tight!


----------



## Honey (Jul 20, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I noticed that I look better with my hair wrapped tightly in a towel (turbin style??) :lofl:



I noted an improvement when I'd donned a bin baghwell:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 20, 2014)

LOLLLLLLLLL, what's a "bin" bag Honey!! LOL  maybe I should get me one, LOL!!


----------



## Honey (Jul 20, 2014)

rubbish sacks that fit like a glove!:thumbsup:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh yeah, and my mom used to say we should dawn our best gunny-sacks for the occasion too, LOL!!


----------



## Ina (Jul 20, 2014)

I can remember cutting up really pretty calico 50 lb. sacks, that flour came in, and the store owner collected. He would sell them for a nickel or dime. We made some pretty dresses out of those flour sacks. :wave:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 20, 2014)

You're kidding Ina, so that was a true story my mom got that saying from!  I never knew that!


----------



## Ina (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes Denise There were many calico patterns, and some very vivid colors. My father's church was very frugal, and and the women cut and sewed most of our clothing, quilts, curtain, sheets and quilts. I still have a working quilting frame. 
I have always enjoyed trying to live on as little money as possible. 
In the early years of our marriage, we we're so poor that I started doing everything I could to save, and it became a game that I still enjoy, and drives my hubby bonkers.:sobad:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 20, 2014)

I learned to live on less, not to the extreme you did Ina, but I am much happier for it, and even grateful for the extent of poverty I've experienced.  It's taught me so much, especially about all the things I don't need, and thank goodness, don't even "want" now  I know people that shop all the time, they are buying things so often, that some are still in the boxes with the tags, or clothes with tags still on.  Again, I'm glad that I have learned how little I need materially, and how much simpler life can be

denise


----------



## Ina (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes Denise, I find it simplifies life, and a life uncluttered by stuff allows a person to see many of the nonmaterial beauties that we wouldn't have seen otherwise. It has taught me to be happy with what I have, and I've never felt the need for more. I like the challenge of living within our means. :wave:


----------

